# Chaos Daemons Counts-As



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I've started a Chaos Daemons army, buying a box of bloodletters, and I'm nwo committed. Now, I want to keep away from undivided for fluff reasons, and I was thinking of using other stuff as counts-as for certain useful units, like Plaguebearers, which I plan to use Warriors of Chaos models for. The point of this thread is that I would like some more ideas, as I haven't been able to come up with much more than that. All Khorne in case you didn't get that from the models I bought.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

This is what my Daemon army has turned into, an excuse to get to play with all of the models that I wouldn't normally. Anyway, here are some of the things I've done and plan to do.

Bloodcrushers- Chaos Knight. I just treid to paint the horses brass and the Knights have red armour with brass edgings. You could model Bloodletters as the riders.
Seekers- Cold One Kinghts. Just a funky pink/purple paintjob with the odd head-swap.
Plaguebearers- Maybe I'm going to use Plague Monks, or even the Zombie box; if I'm really energetic I might even model a single horn on each head!
Champions- I'm really taken by the metal Champions, the Slaanesh Lord on Daemonic mount, Tzeentch Lord on Disc. Look really good.
Corpse Cart- This is going to be the base for a Palanquin of Nurgle. You could eiother use the rider supplied, or replace it with a more Nurgle-y model.
Daemon Princes- Here's where I've got big plans. I want to use the C'tan, one as a Slaaneshi DP and one as a Khornate DP. The Slaan on Palanquin could make a fun Tzeentch/Nurgle DP. They all might be a little on the small size, however, so might need a bit of building up so as to not have any LOS issues.
Spawn- great for use as Fiends/Beasts of Nurgle.
Furies- I think the Ghoul models might look good in this role. I might mount them on Dire Wolves to give a reason for the unit having the ability to fly, as the (now) Daemonic wolves appear and disappear at will.
Basically, my army's story is that it is made up of Daemons, but also Mortal champions who have proved worthy in life of the chance of Daemonhood. They fight with the Daemonic Legions for as long as it takes to prove wether they are worthy of life, spawnhood, or death.

GFP


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

As soon as I saw this thread it reminded me Concrete Hero's army. So you may want to check out his thread you may find some ideas in there.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33759


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> As soon as I saw this thread it reminded me Concrete Hero's army. So you may want to check out his thread you may find some ideas in there.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33759


I like the idea of using dryads as Flamers. Could call it the rage of Khorne, or something like that.


----------



## heishere909 (Apr 30, 2010)

why dont you just use actual deamons?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Where's the fun in that? 

Some people don't like the daemon models, some want individuality in their armies, and some like the converting more than the gaming. Or all three.

...and that's the succinct tour of conversion junkies.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

And then there are the metalphobes, some of whom just don't want to pay US $4 (or more) per figure for troop models. Not to mention some of the US $0.75/point models...


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I used Drycha, with some light conversion, as a Slaaneshi BSB. There are loads of WHFB character models that will make cool Heralds and such. The Daemon book seemes, to my limited brain, to offer loads of scope for conversions and counts-as; you can really go to town with all-sorts of units from most ranges. And the Forgeworld stuff...DROOOOOL!

GFP


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd suggest using a mixture of Zombie and Ghoul parts instead of Warriors of Chaos for Plaguebearers; they'll look more horrible, and also the obligatory single eye and horn will sit better on top of those parts than a WoC model. Maybe use some WoC bits to bulk out a model for a Herald...? The WoC single-handed weapons would work well, though. Your only real must-have, fluff-wise, is the single eye and the horn, so go for variety of body shapes - although the fluff _text_ says "they have thin, wasted bodies", there are enough _pictures_ in Codexes of hulking fat Plaguebearers that you can get away with bulkier body shapes with ease. 

I present my WIP sculpt of Yaaghash, Herald of Nurgle, by way of evidence:








He's based on the picture on the Plaguebearer page of Codex: Chaos Daemons. Look at Paul Dainton and Alex Boyd's B&W drawings of Plaguebearers in the first few pages of Codex: Chaos Daemons, they're great. If I ever get round to it and make a Nurgle Daemons army for 40K, I'm quite likely to use those as the model for my Plaguebearers (and also the GUOs in those drawings are great too).

You could also maybe add some individual bits of armour to some normal Plaguebearers to give them some variety, either green-stuffing armour onto metal Plaguebearers or adding specific bits off WoC models to Zombie-and-Ghoul-parts assembled plastic ones. Here's my diminutive Plaguebearer-in-power-armour Possessed to show how it can look:
















You could use power armour pieces or WoC armour pieces for 40K Daemons, since (purely IMO) That Medieval Look works better for Nurgle in 40K than any other of the Ruinous Powers. For pure Plaguebearers as opposed to Possessed, I'd suggest having only one or two pieces per model at most instead of the several on this model; unlike a Possessed, Plaguebearers don't have a full set of armour to start with and it should look as though they've just randomly picked up a bit they liked the look of off a fallen enemy and strapped it on. Or nailed it on. Or glued it to themselves with horrible ichorous secreted fluids. Go nuts :biggrin:


----------

